# Putting the PTO of a Troy-Bilt Horse Tiller back on...



## javapop (Feb 14, 2017)

The PTO clutch lever seemed to be stuck when I went out to run over my garden for the first time this season. I gently moved it back and forward with a pair of pliers; but it still wasn't engaging. I removed the Tines/PTO Clutch Lever assembly, and it looks like mechanically it's still in good shape. I pulled the tine shaft off using the swing out bolts, and repacked grease in there. Just not sure what portion the PTO Clutch Lever goes back in there. 

Any tips from a pro?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy javapop,

Welcome to the tractor fourm.

If you will do an internet search for "Troy-Bilt Tiller Parts - PartsTree.com", they have complete parts diagrams for all Troy Bilt tillers. You will need your tiller's serial numbers ‎to get the exact diagrams.


----------



## javapop (Feb 14, 2017)

Why thank you sixbales! I found a couple diagrams; but I still can't make out how that shaft with attached screw attaches or fits into the Dogs Clutch. Hoping to find someone familiar with it.

EDIT:
Actually, I just found what I needed: http://greenpeas.us/media/Troy Bilt PTO Horse How To Replace Eccentric Assembly and Dog Clutch Couplings.pdf Wish it was a better scan; but exactly what I was looking for!


----------

